# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Аватар - это обязательно!

## Darshana

Уважаемые пользователи форума! 
После одобрения регистрации, пожалуйста, установите в своем профиле аватар. Если в течении 2-х дней со дня регистрации Вы не установите в профиле свое изображение, Ваш аккаунт будет удален.
С уважением администрация форума.

----------


## Darshana

Как загрузить аватар рассказано здесь 
http://forum.krishna.ru/showthread.p...80%D0%BA%D1%83

----------


## Darshana

Какой должен быть аватар написано в правилах форума



> 3.3. Устанавливайте аватару - ваше фото (изображение под информацией о вас в сообщениях). После регистрации вы можете установить его в настройках личного профиля. 
> 3.4. Использование для аватар изображений сомнительного или вызывающего характера (эротические фото, изображения животных, монстров, искаженные лица и т.д.) не допускается. Рекомендуется ставить фотографию, являющуюся собственной фотографией, близкой к реальному возрасту. Недопустимо использование изображений и фотографий других личностей - Верховного Господа (в том числе Божеств), полубогов, ачарьев и других спутников Господа, а также духовных учителей. В качестве исключения допускается использование картинок вайшнавской тематики (это именно исключение; пожалуйста, из уважения к собеседникам и администрации форума, ставьте собственную фотографию). Если изображение не одобряется представителем администрации форума, то, по его просьбе, пожалуйста, измените изображение на другое.

----------


## Наталья А.

Ну, вайшнавская тематика - так ведь и раньше было.
Только женщины всё равно всякие цветочки там оставляли... Они в основном лишь в женских разделах писали, никто внимания и не обращал.
Просто если уж для всех, то для всех - одинаковые правила.
Только почему нельзя без аватарки?
Не всё равно - нет аватарки или на её месте какая-то картинка?
Сами знаете, что тут будут регистрироваться люди, которые даже имени своего не захотят называть. А не то что фото своё ставить.

----------


## Darshana

> только почему нельзя без аватарки?


Потому что таковы правила форума.



> сами знаете, что тут будут регистрироваться люди, которые даже имени своего не захотят называть. а не то что фото своё ставить.


Такие аккаунты будем удалять. Ранее было очень много пользователей и это было трудно проследить технически. Сейчас за этим будет усиленный контроль.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

а как уменьшить объем фото? у меня в компе мои фото минимум 50 кБ

----------


## Darshana

> а как уменьшить объем фото? у меня в компе мои фото минимум 50 кБ


Можете отослать мне личное сообщение с фото и я установлю Вам аватар через административную панель. Это самый легкий способ.
 Более сложный изменить расширении файла на менее тяжелое к примеру ipg  или воспользоваться программой  XnViev.

----------


## Наталья А.

Вот матаджи Ведаприя мне отвечала недавно на подобные вопросы:

Самый простой способ уменьшить фотографию - через программу Paint brash. (Пуск-Стандартные). Открыть фотографию, в верхнем меню - Рисунок, Растянуть/наклонить. Указать проценты - по вертикали и горизонтали одинаковые, иначе картинка растянется.

В Фотошопе - Image - Image size. Также можно уменьшить размер в кб за счет уменьшения качества картинки - в меню File - Save for web. Там нужно сдвинуть бегунок под цифрами (я не помню, как он называется). В общем, система понятна интуитивно.

А и еще. Форматы можно менять в любой программе работы с картинками, нажав вместо Сохранить - Сохранить как.
И самый простой способ уменьшить картинку - закачать ее в Радикал, поставив в нужном месте галочки.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, если удалять, то вообще хорошо будет. И убрать расплывчатое слово "рекомендуется". Кто не хочет себя показывать, может поиграть в эти игры где-нибудь еще. Мало нам было на прежнем форуме идиотских диалогов с навидимками. Я думаю, аватарная лояльность главная причина приведенческого беспредела на форумах. И женшинам нужно избавиться от странных комплексов, пусть это не будет у нас предметом кокетства. Человек должен быть представлен лицом.

----------


## Наталья А.

Только если, допустим, человек просто пока интересуется сознанием Кришны, зашёл на форум, чтобы просто вопросы какие-то задать, найти преданных из своего города... А тут ему сразу: давай своё фото! И на вайшнавскую тематику ему сложно будет поставить - потому что он ещё не знает, что за тематика такая и где её взять... )))
Надо это тоже всё-таки учитывать. Беседовать индивидуально, что ли... Хватит ли на всех модераторов...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Не понимаю, в чем проблема. Почему бы не сразу? Люди сразу видят друг друга, когда общаются, а не издали перекрикиваются, а то не дай боже лицо увидят и не правильно поймут.

----------


## Наталья А.

Я просто себя представила. Я прочитала когда-то книгу Прабхупады, в ней были написаны адреса центров Общества сознания Кришны. Я выбрала С-Петербург (как наиболее ближайший ко мне), написала туда письмо (обычное, бумажное). Мне ответили.
Но странно было бы, если бы я сразу в этом первом письме своё фото послала.
Человек может пока только присматриваться, что это за преданные такие, что тут вообще происходит, не хочет прям сразу "вливаться в коллектив", хочет сохранить дистанцию... и знать, что он, как пришёл свободно, так же свободно может и исчезнуть, чтобы никто и не знал, что это был он. ))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

По моему вы путаете, здесь не письма пишут. Форум это уже общение. Переводить форум в другой формат значит делать из него что угодно другое, только не форум. Надо определяться в самом начале, хотим ли мы иметь здесь свалку и много известных нам уже нерешаемых проблем с притоком "неадекватных" людей и оттоком "адекватных". По-моему это мало кто осознает даже сейчас, потому и начались опять аватарки на вайшнавскую тематику. Не знаю, кто такие адекватные и неадекватные, но форум точно станет на порядок разумнее и привлекательнее, если тут будут только личные фото. Если хотите, я считаю, что тем, кто прячет лицо, не стоит также и писать на вайшнавском форуме. Им еще рано.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

А для женщин, не достигших 80-летнего возраста, выставление своих фото чревато тем, что рано или поздно в личку начинает писать толпа мужчин, желающих познакомиться. . .

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А для женщин, не достигших 80-летнего возраста, выставление своих фото чревато тем, что рано или поздно в личку начинает писать толпа мужчин, желающих познакомиться. . .


Во первых это толпа, только если это неизвестно кто (если без фото), а с фото это уже не толпа, а приятное общество, а во вторых даже если кто-то станет писать с целью познакомиться, то по первому требованию его должны просто отключать и сообщать об этом на форуме, чтоб было ясно, чем сразу оборачиваются приставания.

Кто не дозрел до нормлального форума, - пусть пока пишут письма

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Кстати, об аватарах. Рекомендую (не как модератор, а просто) познакомиться с дядей фотошопом. Вот здесь примерно с середины страницы описано как редактировать лицо на фотографии.
Ну или я могу помочь, если кому надо.

----------


## Лена

> Кстати, об аватарах. Рекомендую (не как модератор, а просто) познакомиться с дядей фотошопом. Вот здесь примерно с середины страницы описано как редактировать лицо на фотографии.
> Ну или я могу помочь, если кому надо.


классно, как раз для меня ... как морщинки прятать )
между прочим, почему у вас самом "черный квадрат" ? спрятались ) нечестно )

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Почему спряталась? Это мое высокохудожественное фотошопное произведение. И меня по нему можно узнать. Правда только в том случае, если удастся заставить улыбнуться  :mig:  Что бывает нечасто.
А у Вас хорошая очень аватара  :smilies:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Да все понятно, что таких надо отключать, но ведь отключать будут после того, как письмо осядет в ящике. . . В общем, поживем-увидим. Может новая система и оправдает себя. Если так, я буду только рада. А какие картинки вайшнавской тематики можно ставить? Храмов, Господа, атрибутику?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вот Господа давайте не надо, а? Маявада какая-то получается... 
И вообще не очень вежливо - если одни разоваривают с открытым лицом, а другие за картинки прячутся (при условии, что у большинства лица все-таки открыты).

Насчет приставаний в личку - вписать жирными буквами в правила и банить по первой жалобе.

----------


## Лена

> Да все понятно, что таких надо отключать, но ведь отключать будут после того, как письмо осядет в ящике. . . В общем, поживем-увидим. Может новая система и оправдает себя. Если так, я буду только рада. А какие картинки вайшнавской тематики можно ставить? Храмов, Господа, атрибутику?


Радха, так у вас же красная бинду ) может, как в ФБ писать, что замужем за ... ? и мужа регить на форуме ) тогда 100 % не будут приставать

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Хы, красная бинди из фотошопа родом))) Как раз для того, что бы видно было.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Вот Господа давайте не надо, а? Маявада какая-то получается...


Ну так я ж для того и спрашиваю, что б знать, а то вайшнавская тематика - сильно расплывчато.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Думаю, лучше, когда человек, глядя на аву, о Кришне вспоминает.

Вопрос к модераторам: если мне пару раз в месяц придётся размещать один-два материала на форуме, надо будет каждый раз региться заново, если так и не поставлю свою фоту?
Я действительно не доросла до общения на вайшнавском форуме, однако это моё служение - размещать здесь некоторые материалы.

----------


## Лена

> Хы, красная бинди из фотошопа родом))) Как раз для того, что бы видно было.


так я и поняла ) молодец !

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я с модераторством никак не связан. Но сколько раз рамечал, что мои слова переводятся сразу на администрацию, как будто я за всех решил, как все будет. Я просто говорю, как считаю будет лучше. Я считаю, что глупости эти наподобие "моего полного пороков изображения" исходят из несовершенных правил, а не из людей, которые им следуют.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Поскольку на новом форуме вопрос установки авы - принципиальный, я хотела бы сразу прояснить для себя этот вопрос. Ничего личного, Вриндавана Чандра.

----------


## Лена

с другой стороны , само слово аватар в инете не подразумевает настоящее фото человека 

насчет пороков, Ямуна, точно подмечено ) только они и без аватарок видны тоже )

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Думаю, лучше, когда человек, глядя на аву, о Кришне вспоминает, а не оскверняется, видя моё полное пороков изображение.


На всякий случай уточняю, что это не совет лично Вам, а продолжение логики Вашего поста.
А еще лучше, когда человек читает только книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а не сидит на форумах, общаясь с не достигшими совершенства преданными. Вот уж где можно оскверниться всякими спекуляциями гораздо надежнее, нежели взглядом на картинку размером 108 на 108 пикселей.
Любую идею можно довести до абсурда, только зачем? 
Лично мне непонятна такая паранойя насчет собственной внешности.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Поскольку на новом форуме вопрос установки авы - принципиальный, я хотела бы сразу прояснить для себя этот вопрос. Ничего личного, Вриндавана Чандра.


Спасибо! Да, надо сразу прояснить и как можно сразее

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Лично мне непонятна такая паранойя насчет собственной внешности.


Это проистекает из правил. Так они составлены, что паранойа у людей образуется

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Это проистекает из правил. Так они составлены, что паранойа у людей образуется


Какие будут ваши предложения, майор? (с)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Какие будут ваши предложения, майор? (с)


Составить так, чтобы не возникало желания поспекулировать о том, как их обойти. Предельно на ребро вопрос. Тогда обид не будет. Вот про уважение к другим, кто уже с лицом, надо бы зафиксировать с особой тщательностью. И прописать эти пункты правил в регистрационной форме, чтобы их точно прочитали и согласились с ними еще до того, как отправили форму на регистрацию

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тут вопрос - а в чем, собственно, проблема? Если человек стесняется своей внешности, либо не хочет, чтобы его "узнавали на улицах", существует множество средств фотошопа для того, чтобы это исправить.
Если же это принципиальное нежелание "идти с толпой", противопоставляя себя "правильным и пушистым" - это другой вопрос.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Вот я тоже никак не могу понять, в чём же проблема, если человек не хочет выкладывать своё фото. 
Лично мне никак не помогает и не мешает в общении наличие или отсутствие фоты на аватаре. 

Кстати, сама идея с авами доведена до абсурда. Тут же вносятся предложения изменить внешность до неузнаваемости. Так в чём же суть размещения фоты, по которой в итоге нельзя опознать человека?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Тут вопрос - а в чем, собственно, проблема? Если человек стесняется своей внешности, либо не хочет, чтобы его "узнавали на улицах", существует множество средств фотошопа для того, чтобы это исправить.
> Если же это принципиальное нежелание "идти с толпой", противопоставляя себя "правильным и пушистым" - это другой вопрос.


Да, точно. Это нужно решить с помощью правил. Противопоставления начинаются там, где правила размыты, и где они не решают реальных задач. В данном случае, сейчас, форум должен стать лучше, чем был, можно продвинуться с помощью простых, но принципиально четких правил. Вайшнавскую аватарку может поставить какой угодно проблемный человек. А фото далеко не какой угодно. И опять все упрется в дурной контингент с вайшнавскими аватарками, который будет всех тех, кто хотел бы общаться нормально на более взрослом уровне, просто истреблять.  А для новых людей вайшнавская аватарка это вообще нонсенс. Не вижу в этом никакой практической пользы, один только вред.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вот я тоже никак не могу понять, в чём же проблема, если человек не хочет выкладывать своё фото. 
> Лично мне никак не помогает и не мешает в общении наличие или отсутствие фоты на аватаре. 
> 
> Кстати, сама идея с авами доведена до абсурда. Тут же вносятся предложения изменить внешность до неузнаваемости. Так в чём же суть размещения фоты, по которой в итоге нельзя опознать человека?


Абсурда хватает. Это такие правила. Надо жестко закрепить необходимость ясно различимого лица, и вс проблемы будут сняты. В том числе и с фотошопом. Все в здравом уме люди, кто сейчас накрутил себе какие-то проблемы, поставят свои лица, самые лучшие свои фото, но свои и не как ежики в фотошопском тумане. А кто не поставит, просто не зарегистрируется - и не будет обижаться, поскольку никто никого не обманывал. Правила могут очень четкие, и ты делаешь свой выбор, а не кто-то за тебя решает.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Узнаваемость - вопрос сложный. Люди худеют/толстеют/лысеют/обрастают. Лица меняются.
Что касается "изменить до неузнаваемости" - некоторые лица с убиранием характерных недостатков сильно меняются.
Я лично предпочитаю красоту реалистичности - пусть не в точности похоже, зато красиво.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Такую можно?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вот, пожалуйста. Надо сразу решать, какого уровня форум. Легкие наивные капризы, которые мы позволяем, оборачиваются сильным проигрышем в общем его содержании.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас прабху! Примите мои поклоны в пыли ваших лотосных стоп.

Как бы всё упростилось, если бы уровень форума определялся его интерьером.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да не надо мне таких ваших поклонов в моей пыли. Хотя бы интерьером для начала определить, все начинается с малого, а потом, глядишь, и о более важном появится возможность подумать и поговорить. И тем более поклоны делать друг другу. Упрощение, причем, как я вижу, совершенно несознательное, возникает от пренебрежения простыми вещами и обязательно приведет к необходимости вновь начинать все сначала. Впрочем, я не требую ничего. Но кто вы такой на самом деле? Если вы пацан 15 летний, то я бы вам тоже картинку прикольную показал, вместо этих слов. А если вы достаточно взрослый человек, то на мой взгляд должны понять, с чего начинается и где заканчивается успех. Если не понимаете так, то возможно правила бы вам помогли просто принять это и таким образом увидеть преимущества. Но пока проблема в том, что я не знаю кто вы такой, не вижу, а потому меня, честно говоря ситуация принуждает пока лишь на бессмысленную перепалку с вами.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Принимать поклоны - долг вайшнава. Также не думаю,  что наличие или отсутствие фотографий Шрилы Прабхупады в его книгах как-то влияет на содержание этих книг .

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Такую можно?


Лучше ваше настоящее лицо. А то трудно вас серьезно воспринимать в таком виде. Сразу возникает вопрос о мотивации прихода на Форум. У вас это уже и в аватаре и в тоне постов чувствуется. Так что связь между внешним обликом и внутренним содержанием прослеживается.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Надо решительнее избавлять форум от прежних проблем, вот что

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Принимать поклоны - долг вайшнава. Также не думаю,  что наличие или отсутствие фотографий Шрилы Прабхупады в его книгах как-то влияет на содержание этих книг .


Это влияет не на содержание, как таковое, а на восприятие читателя. Когда в 1986 в Австралии первый раз взял в руки одну из книг Прабхупады и начал ее листать, то первое, что я увидел - это его портрет. Получив даршан чистого преданного даже неосознанно, я думаю, что я увеличил свое благочестие, которое помогло мне лучше воспринять ту первую книгу и встать на путь бхакти. Так что, личное присутствие даже в виде фото улучшает восприятие послания. Оспаривать это просто нелепо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Лучше ваше настоящее лицо. А то трудно вас серьезно воспринимать в таком виде. Сразу возникает вопрос о мотивации прихода на Форум. У вас это уже и в аватаре и в тоне постов чувствуется. Так что связь между внешним обликом и внутренним содержанием прослеживается.


Это понятный ответ. К сожалению, у меня сейчас нет под рукой подходящей фотки. Моя мотивация - общение с преданными, в том числе в форме вопросов и ответов.
Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар дас прабху, не сочтите за наглость, но вы бы мне очень помогли, если бы перефразировали те вопросы, которые я задавал, так, чтобы привести их к надлежащему для Форума виду.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не знаю, как перефразировать ваши вопросы, т.к. я не знаю, о чем вы думаете. Поверьте, у меня не много свободного времени. Если вам трудно сформулировать, значит нет ясности внутри. Кто ясно мыслит, тот ясно излагает. Подумайте, не спешите писать, что попало. Как только внутри все прояснится, так и напишие все четко и понятно.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Так вам содержание моих вопросов не понятно? Я решил, вам их тон не понравился. А содержание простое neznai

----------


## Наталья А.

> А для женщин, не достигших 80-летнего возраста, выставление своих фото чревато тем, что рано или поздно в личку начинает писать толпа мужчин, желающих познакомиться. . .


По-моему, на этом форуме есть функция игнорирования. Значит можно занести человека в этот чёрный список и его сообщения просто к тебе не дойдут?

----------


## Наталья А.

> классно, как раз для меня ... как морщинки прятать )


А мне почему-то не нравятся фотошопные... Больше нравится естественное. Там и освещение другое, и атмосфера... 
Меня наши даже ругают, что я ничего не фотошоплю (общие фото), когда в соцсетях ставлю.
С фотошопом - это уже не ты, а тот образ, который ты хочешь создать из себя... хотя это может отражать твой характер и внутреннюю сущность. Но просто внешность - нет.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Вот Господа давайте не надо, а?


 Почему не надо?
Если просто картинка, а не Божество...
Если что, моя прежняя картинка, где Кришна обнимает пастушка, занята. )) Я её хочу, если что...

----------


## Наталья А.

> Такую можно?


Это уж сразу видно, что не женщина ставила. )) Коровку с 120 кг живого веса. )))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а я себе тогда такую поставлю

----------


## Vrisakapi das

Хари! Хари! Примите мои поклоны, здрасте!  :smilies: 
Здорово, что форум заработал. 

Что я хотел сказать по теме:
По моему 2 дня после регистрации - это мало, на то что бы поставить аватарку. 
Во первых можно прозевать тот момент, когда тебя зарегистрировали. Не все же ежедневно могут заходить в интернет. Потом нужно найти приличное фото, потом нужно его подогнать под ограничения форума и понять как ставить.
По моему 2 месяца нормальный срок  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!  :smilies:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Я вот согласна, неделю бы или две  дать. Я сама бываю в условиях не каждодневного инета с компа. Поэтому очень даже понимаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надо решительнее избавлять форум от прежних проблем, вот что


Полностью согласен, но похоже, что с аватрами тема безнадежная. Ведь даже некоторые корифеи (не будем называть имен) непреклонны в этом вопросе по каким-то своим непостижимым причинам. Хотя я почему-то уверен, что по улицам они ходят без маски. То есть, кому-то они позволяют видеть свои лица, а на Форуме - не позволяют. Вплоть до того, что даже готовы не появляться здесь, если всех обяжут открыть лицо. Жаль, но Кришна дал свободу воли и все тут. Все, что мы можем - это просить поменять дурацкие аватарки.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

можно ввести ограничения для тех кто не поставил аватарку. например только чтение некоторых разделов и невозможность там писать.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Полностью согласен, но похоже, что с аватрами тема безнадежная. Ведь даже некоторые корифеи (не будем называть имен) непреклонны в этом вопросе по каким-то своим непостижимым причинам. Хотя я почему-то уверен, что по улицам они ходят без маски. То есть, кому-то они позволяют видеть свои лица, а на Форуме - не позволяют. Вплоть до того, что даже готовы не появляться здесь, если всех обяжут открыть лицо. Жаль, но Кришна дал свободу воли и все тут. Все, что мы можем - это просить поменять дурацкие аватарки.


Что ж поделать... Конечно, если б только от меня зависело решение, то дело было бы надежным. А так - ну опять они лица не покажут, а мы опять их имен не назовем, и пошло-поехало, не понять кого обнять

----------


## Лена

> Что ж поделать... Конечно, если б только от меня зависело решение, то дело было бы надежным. А так - ну опять они лица не покажут, а мы опять их имен не назовем, и пошло-поехало, не понять кого обнять


 да, мы тут между собой не можем прийти к общему, а пытаемся вкус "чужим" к аватаркам привить )

может надо попросить, но не тем тоном ? а ? с волшебным словом и гирляндой )

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> да, мы тут между собой не можем прийти к общему, а пытаемся вкус "чужим" к аватаркам привить )
> 
> может надо попросить, но не тем тоном ? а ? с волшебным словом и гирляндой )


"Мы" и не должны полностью договариваться. Ваши методы не работают, но именно я получаюсь у вас совсем не волшебным. Да, аватарки нужно жестко прописать, и вкусы тут вообще ни при чем. Это называется эффективным управлением. Я что, должен сменить точку зрения? Я могу принять чужое решение, с которым не согласен, но ведь не на мне тут лежит бремя принятия решений. Это и называется "договориться". Если аватарки останутся "вайшнавскими", то никакие гирлянды и уговоры не помогут. Я сам не могу общаться в таком визуальном неравенстве, это меня напрягает, тратишь только время на препирательство с детьми. Даже вопреки своему убеждению я с такими правилами уберу свое лицо, и поставлю вайшнавское копыто, и попробуйте меня уговорить не делать этого.

----------


## Наталья А.

Я, кстати, некоторых старших преданных, к которым уже не один год обращаюсь на форуме с вопросами (значит, доверяю им наставлять меня в моей духовной жизни), даже в лицо не знаю, даже не представляю, как они выглядят...

----------


## Alekcei

Предлагаю просто ограничивать в правах на размещение сообщений в определенных разделах пользователей без аватаров.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Даже вопреки своему убеждению я с такими правилами уберу свое лицо, и поставлю вайшнавское копыто, и попробуйте меня уговорить не делать этого.


Так это было копыто... А я думала: новая форма раковины... если не похуже чего... )))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Так это было копыто... А я думала: новая форма раковины... если не похуже чего... )))


Мало ли кто как поймет, но я уверен, что это след от копыта ягненка, вайшнавский символ. А то, что он покажется кому-то лицом данава, так это просто меня оскорбляет, вот и все.

----------


## Alekcei

> А для женщин, не достигших 80-летнего возраста, выставление своих фото чревато тем, что рано или поздно в личку начинает писать толпа мужчин, желающих познакомиться. . .


Можно настроить так, чтобы получать личные сообщения только от друзей. Для этого, необходимо пройти по следующей ссылке:
http://forum.krishna.ru/profile.php?do=editoptions

И найти следующий пункт:



> Получать личные сообщения:



И отметить чекбокс "Только от знакомых и модераторов"

Затем, в самом низу данной страницы найдите кнопку "Сохранить" и нажмите на нее.

По желанию, можно вообще отключить личные сообщения (на той же странице).

----------


## Наталья А.

> Можно настроить так, чтобы получать личные сообщения только от друзей.


 Да, это хорошая функция. Но знаете, мне здесь, например, иногда пишут по делам-служению... или человек из нашего города хочет преданных найти. Все случаи сложно предусмотреть.
Обычно человек, который пишет тебе ерунду, не понимает, что для тебя это ерунда и даже оскорбление - потому что таков уровень его сознания, для него это норма.

----------


## Наталья А.

> По моему 2 дня после регистрации - это мало, на то что бы поставить аватарку. 
> По моему 2 месяца нормальный срок


Кто только будет отслеживать каждого - прошло у него уже 2 месяца или нет...

----------


## Лена

> Так это было копыто... А я думала: новая форма раковины... если не похуже чего... )))


а я подумала , что поросячье рыло(пятачок) , пардон )))))))))))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Как говорят в народе: "встречают по одежке, провожают по уму". Мы тут встречаем по аватарке, т.к. это первое впечатление от личности. Поэтому я бы сказал, что люди, которые с самого начала производят впечатление старнных (по аватарке) автоматически попадают в список потенциальных кандидатов на вылет, если, конечно, своим умом и полезным вкладом они не компенсируют свой странный облик настолько, что для них будет сделано исключение. Мы же персоналисты в конце концов. Маски прочь!  :smilies:   Кстати, а где смайлики?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> если вы достаточно взрослый человек, то на мой взгляд должны понять, с чего начинается и где заканчивается успех.


Я настолько взрослый, что это понятно даже без фотографии, по-моему. Объясню свою точку зрения более подробно. Шриман Враджендра Кумар дас справедливо сказал о неслучайности моей картинки. Толстая шкура небесного бычка (это бычок) позволяет мне спокойнее переносить такие негативные явления на Форуме, как  стремление зачморить оппонента вместо ответа по существу, демагогия, хамство, высокомерие, грубость. Это и есть настоящие проблемы, но о них вы не говорите, шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас, предпочитая акцентировать внимание на внешних деталях. Несомненно, детали важны, но не в ущерб главному.



> Если не понимаете так, то возможно правила бы вам помогли просто принять это и таким образом увидеть преимущества.


Пока я вижу, что фото на аватаре не меняет манеру общения. 




> Но пока проблема в том, что я не знаю кто вы такой, не вижу, а потому меня, честно говоря ситуация принуждает пока лишь на бессмысленную перепалку с вами.


Учитесь видеть содержание через текст автора, а не через его внешность. Внешность нередко бывает обманчива. Вы уверены в своих физиогномических способностях?

А теперь примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли ваших лотосных стоп dandavat

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Понимаете, разные мотивы могут быть у людей, не выставлять фото. Как написала Наталья, интересующийся, желающий задать вопросы. Не многие интересующиеся готовы выставить свое фото. Они просто присматриваются, к людям, к атмосфере.
  У меня , пожелание супруга, нигде в интернете не выставлять свое фото, его фото и фото наших  детей (надеюсь, это уважительная причина?).

----------


## Наталья А.

> Кстати, а где смайлики?


Надо нажать "Расширенный режим" - это справа внизу, под окошком ответа.
Ещё одна заморочка. Поэтому предпочитаю пока без смайликов. А то слишком много лишних движений. ))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я настолько взрослый, что это понятно даже без фотографии, по-моему. Объясню свою точку зрения более подробно. Шриман Враджендра Кумар дас справедливо сказал о неслучайности моей картинки. Толстая шкура небесного бычка (это бычок) позволяет мне спокойнее переносить такие негативные явления на Форуме, как  стремление зачморить оппонента вместо ответа по существу, демагогия, хамство, высокомерие, грубость. Это и есть настоящие проблемы, но о них вы не говорите, шриман Вриндавана Чандра дас, предпочитая акцентировать внимание на внешних деталях. Несомненно, детали важны, но не в ущерб главному.
> 
> Пока я вижу, что фото на аватаре не меняет манеру общения. 
> 
> 
> Учитесь видеть содержание через текст автора, а не через его внешность. Внешность нередко бывает обманчива. Вы уверены в своих физиогномических способностях?
> 
> А теперь примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли ваших лотосных стоп dandavat


Андрей Афанасьевич, вы написали столько слов, попутно обвинив нас в демагогии, а можно было ничего этого не писать, а просто поставить нормальную аватарку. Сдается мне, что с таким подходом вы не долго протянете на Форуме. Извините за мрачный прогноз.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вот, смотрите, я себе тоже аватару подобрала.

Вы думаете, это обычная кошка? Нет, это преданная! Эта кошка живет в храме под названием Тхолаи Виллимангалам, в Нава-Тирупати (Тамилнаду). Она с рождения служит Господу Нараяне, ловя мышей, которые портят бхогу. Посмотрите, у нее даже тилака есть!


Вот они, слуги Господа Аравиндалочаны! Не исключено, что это великие мудрецы приняли такой облик, чтобы служить Господу.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

А если серьезно (точнее, еще серьезнее), изображения Господа, Его близких спутников и ачарьев для нас - объект поклонения. И использовать их в качестве аватары мне представляется неприемлемым.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Посмотрите, у нее даже тилака есть!


Мне как-то показывали фото индийской кошки, которая себе лапой синдур красный ставила. biggrin1 Куда уж нам до ихних кошек. smilies
(кстати, раньше было 2 смайлика - "просто ржу" и "ржу нимагу", а теперь оставили лишь последний; предлагаю вернуть и первый, так как не всегда доходишь до последней стадии biggrin1)

----------


## Наталья А.

> А если серьезно (точнее, еще серьезнее), изображения Господа, Его близких спутников и ачарьев для нас - объект поклонения. И использовать их в качестве аватары мне представляется неприемлемым.


Так как я знаю себя и примерно знаю, ЧТО я буду писать, то изображения Божеств никогда бы не поставила. sorry
А картинку воспринимаешь просто как выражение твоего настроения, "бхавы".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Снова быкуют, жизни учат, как они достали, провокаторы эти. Ну посмотрите же, проблема именно в аватарке, смачное слабоприкрытое быкование из нее и проистекает, не надо быть физиномистом, чтобы это понимать. 

Что касается того, что "муж велел" - как велел, так и резвелит. Он же всемогущий, что хочет, то и повелевает. Исключения могут быть, но только не это. Так любая женщина может сказать. Но долго ли веление мужнено направить в нужнено.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вайшнавы, кто уже разобрался - как сделать фотографию в профиле (не аватар) нормального размера? Вроде закачиваю большую, а она упорно маленькая получается.

----------


## Евгений

Да, у вас почему то маленькая фотка получилась, чуть больше аватарки.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Андрей Афанасьевич, вы написали столько слов, попутно обвинив нас в демагогии, а можно было ничего этого не писать, а просто поставить нормальную аватарку. Сдается мне, что с таким подходом вы не долго протянете на Форуме. Извините за мрачный прогноз.


Власть у "вас", делайте как посчитаете нужным. Я своё мнение высказал, и высказал вполне ясно, а вы переводите стрелки на аватарку. smilies




> Снова быкуют, жизни учат, как они достали, провокаторы эти. Ну посмотрите же, проблема именно в аватарке, смачное слабоприкрытое быкование из нее и проистекает, не надо быть физиномистом, чтобы это понимать.


Ну вот, очередная иллюстрация хамства. Провокатор... Это ж надо! Прабху, вы создаёте плохую репутацию форуму, неужели вы этого не понимаете?

----------


## Евгений

Вообще поинтересней стало, можно какие то фото выкладывать, дневник вести.Еще бы в календаре сделали в какие дни экадаши и праздники.

----------


## Лена

> Снова быкуют, жизни учат, как они достали, провокаторы эти. Ну посмотрите же, проблема именно в аватарке, смачное слабоприкрытое быкование из нее и проистекает, не надо быть физиномистом, чтобы это понимать. 
> 
> Что касается того, что "муж велел" - как велел, так и резвелит. Он же всемогущий, что хочет, то и повелевает. Исключения могут быть, но только не это. Так любая женщина может сказать. Но долго ли веление мужнено направить в нужнено.


Жванецкий отдыхает )

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Власть у "вас", делайте как посчитаете нужным. Я своё мнение высказал, и высказал вполне ясно, а вы переводите стрелки на аватарку. smilies
> 
> 
> Ну вот, очередная иллюстрация хамства. Провокатор... Это ж надо! Прабху, вы создаёте плохую репутацию форуму, неужели вы этого не понимаете?


Плохую репутацию форума, который нужен вам. А вам нужен такой форум, чтобы любому спокойно нервы помотать, оставаясь неузнанным. Это именно вы, да что там - ты - зашел в эту тему с вопросом о своей аватарке, нормальная ли она, дескать, - с целью грубо и насмешливо саботировать возможность установления новых правил. Форум гробят такие вот, никому неизвестные "смельчаки", которые могут писать все, что угодно, выдавая себя за кого угодно.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Успокойтесь, прабху, ради Бога, не накаляйте атмосферу. У вас очень негативный настрой, а я к вам нормально отношусь. Ну, расходимся во мнениях - чего ж из-за этого на стенку кидаться?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вайшнавы, кто уже разобрался - как сделать фотографию в профиле (не аватар) нормального размера? Вроде закачиваю большую, а она упорно маленькая получается.


У меня та же проблема. Вот Нада-Бинду-Видхарини себе большую поставила как-то. Может у нее спросить? Я себе сделал точно такой же размер по пикселям, но все равно маленькая получается.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> я к вам нормально отношусь.


 Только не надо ко мне нормально относиться, ладно? Меня это дискредитирует в глазах открытых людей.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> У меня , пожелание супруга, нигде в интернете не выставлять свое фото, его фото


Просто любопытно, а по какой причине, хотя бы в общих чертах?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Просто любопытно, а по какой причине, хотя бы в общих чертах?


  У него нечто вроде суеверия. Типа сглазят. Но в интернете нет ни одной нашей фото. Я,  не согласна, но это его твердое убеждение, которое я уважаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Успокойтесь, прабху, ради Бога, не накаляйте атмосферу. У вас очень негативный настрой, а я к вам нормально отношусь. Ну, расходимся во мнениях - чего ж из-за этого на стенку кидаться?


Андрей Афанасьевич, вы мне просто скажите: вы небесного кабанчика на свой портрет менять будете, чтобы мы поняли, с кем дело имеем? Одно из качеств вайшнава - простота и открытость. Так откройтесь, если нечего скрывать и если жена не запрещает. А Вриндавана Чандра прабху за Форум нормальный ратует, хотя и кипятится немного по временам. Мы его давно знаем. А вот вы чего хотите, пока непонятно.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Если мне укажут , какое изображение я могу выставить, я поставлю его (кроме фото), если компромиссных вариантов не будет, то очень жаль, я к этому форуму привыкла, но видимо мне придется его покинуть...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Как у вас всё серьёзно!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Я не вижу никаких адекватных причин скрывать свое лицо на форуме.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как у вас всё серьёзно!


Серьезность - это тоже одно из качеств вайшнава. Зря вы испытываете наше терпение, уважаемый. Если вы сами этого не сделаете, то придется вашего кабанчика принести в жертву cray

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Андрей Афанасьевич, вы мне просто скажите: вы небесного кабанчика на свой портрет менять будете, чтобы мы поняли, с кем дело имеем? Одно из качеств вайшнава - простота и открытость. Так откройтесь, если нечего скрывать и если жена не запрещает. А Вриндавана Чандра прабху за Форум нормальный ратует, хотя и кипятится немного по временам. Мы его давно знаем. А вот вы чего хотите, пока непонятно.


Поменяю со временем, если раньше не прогоните. 
А хочу я, чтобы на форуме нормой была уважительная, доброжелательная, духовно привлекательная атмосфера. Мне 53 года и поверьте, у меня нет никакого желания лаяться и мериться весом ни со Вриндавана Чандра прабху, ни с кем-то бы ни было ещё. Но я считаю неправильныым, когда людей, приходящих сюда за ведическим знанием, чморят только за то, что не знают ответа на их вопрос. Примеров этому на старом форуме было много. А ведь чего проще честно и открыто сказать "я не знаю". Мой гуру махарадж в подобных случаях поступает именно так, и за это я люблю его ещё больше.




> Серьезность - это тоже одно из качеств вайшнава. Зря вы испытываете наше терпение, уважаемый. Если вы сами этого не сделаете, то придется вашего кабанчика принести в жертву cray


Ну что ж, значит не ко двору пришёлся.




> Вот кто Вас тут чморил? На единственный вопрос, который Вы задали в Философии ответ был дан и, кажется, Вы были им довольны.


 Без комментариев.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вот кто Вас тут чморил? На единственный вопрос, который Вы задали в Философии ответ был дан и, кажется, Вы были им довольны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ну вот видите, Андрей Афанасьевич, вы, оказывается, солидный человек по возрасту, духовный учитель у вас есть, а аватарка совсем не солидная. Поэтому и воспринимают вас как залетного приколиста, который пришел покуражиться и нервы помотать. Ну как можно серьезно воспринимать человека с такой аватрой? ПЕрвое впечатление довольно сильно. Это же простая психология. Не следует ее игнорировать. А увидели бы мы на аватаре солидного человека, то и к вам отношение было бы другое, да и вас бы это обязало вести себя посолиднее. Пожалуйста, сделайте правильный вывод.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Как вам моя новая аватарка? На всякий случай - там коровы, а не кабанчики.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Прикольно - ответ раньше вопроса  :mig: 
Да, пора вводить ограничение времени на редактирование.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

интересно как,не многие хотят себя раскрывать,по тем или иным причинам.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

У меня подозрение, что половина - из принципа. Чтоб не "все побежали и я побежал". С такими воевать бесполезно - чем больше уговариваешь, тем больше упорствуют.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> "все побежали и я побежал"

----------


## Kamini dasi

Я с симпатией отношусь к пожеланиям насчет исключительно фотоаватар, но печалюсь, что они утопичны, потому что 

- выставить свое реальное фото человека (особенно новичка или непреданного) насильно не заставишь. Не желающий ставить свое фото может поставить любое чужое, и если не произойдет встречи в реале, вы никогда об этом не узнаете.

- искажающий фотошоп - это поддержка "правил ради правил". Если смысл фотоаватары в том, чтобы иметь возможность знать, как человек выглядит на самом деле, то искажающий фотошоп тоже надо запрещать. Я знаю и Веда Прию, и Двиджати Пуджаку в реальной жизни, но никогда не узнала бы их по этим аватарам. Выходит, для матаджи, которые с уважением относятся к своим мужьям, запрещающим фотки в интернете, или сами не хотят поднимать паранджу, единственный вариант - уйти с форума. А для многих это единственная возможность регулярно общаться с преданными.

Выходит, что данный ограничивающий режим будет работать только против части своих же, спокойных преданных, а от нападений некоторых агрессивных посторонних все равно не спасешься, что бы нападающие ни поставили на аватару. 

Если важно иметь представление о собеседнике, то имеет смысл ввести в анкету обязательные строки вроде "когда вы познакомились с обществом сознания Кришны", "кто у вас гуру", "когда вы получили инициации", возраст, место проживания и прочее - эти знания лучше, хоть и не полноценно, расскажут, с кем мы имеем дело. Можно вписать в правила заполнение подобной анкеты в профиле и удаление аккаунта в случае игнорирования.
Опять же, от неверных сведений и тут никто не застрахован, хотя эксцессов будет меньше.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Если важно иметь представление о собеседнике


"Если важно иметь представление о собеседнике"

Это чрезвычайно интересный философский вопрос. Итак, допустим, кто-то хочет видеть лицо собеседника, чтобы иметь представление, с кем он имеет дело. Рассмотрим саму идею суждения о собеседнике по его лицу… Красивое или некрасивое, умное или глуповатое, аристократическое или «пролетарское» лицо – это результат прошлой кармы. Из книги Шрилы Прабхупады  «Раджа-видья»: 

«Когда мы занимаемся благочестивой деятельностью, мы получаем определенные результаты. Мы можем родиться в очень хорошей семье, в семье брахмана или богатого человека, мы можем стать очень богатыми или очень образованными, или можем стать очень красиваыми. С другой стороны, если мы занимаемся неблагочестивой деятельностью, мы можем родиться в низших слоях общества или животным, или стать неграмотным или глупым, или непривлекательным.»

А что есть суждение о преданном на основании его прошлой кармы? Апарадха. Один из 12 видов апарадх - шарира-нирупана – судить о вайшнаве по его телу. Лучше нам этого не делать (не судить о преданном по его внешности).

У преданных могут быть веские причины, в силу которых они могут не хотеть размещать свое фото как на форуме, так и вообще в Интернете. Только некоторые из них:

1.	Проблемная внешность (косоглазие, шрамы, пигментные пятна и пр.)
2.	Не желание провоцировать вожделение у противоположного пола. 
3.	Нетипичная внешность. Например, мне встречались преданные, которые стеснялись принадлежности их тела к монголоидной расе. 
4.	Пожилой возраст. Увы, нередко случается, что с пожилыми мало кто хочет общаться.

Что касается пракической стороны вопроса… От лихих недоброжелателей (например, ритвиков) подобная мера не спасет. Они просто будут продолжать заходить под вымышленным набором ФИО, ника и аватара (как, например, раньше к нам приходили «реинкарнации» забаненых личностей под разыми никами). 

В заключение я хотел бы заметить, что если на форуме Кришна.ру было бы введено обязательное размещение личного фото на аватаре, то это, похоже, было бы первым подобным прецедентом среди вайшнавских форумов. Мне не известен ни один вайшнавский форум с подобными требованиями. Например, на центральном вайшнавском новостном сайте 'www.dandavаts.com' около 60% авторов статей имеет свое фото на аватаре, 40% - вайшнавскую символику. На сайте форуме сайта ISCKON Desire Tree (крупнейший медиапортал общины Чауппати) вообще нет аватарок. К слову, мне и кармические форумы с такими требованиями неизвестны.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Я знаю и Веда Прию, и Двиджати Пуджаку в реальной жизни, но никогда не узнала бы их по этим аватарам.


Ой, а я Вас не знаю. Давайте познакомимся когда увидимся в следующий раз?
А фотографии вообще дело такое... Вот у Враджендра Кумара Прабху на старом форуме стояла фотография без всяких эффектов - а я его все равно при встрече не узнала.
Человек в принципе меняется со временем. Если ЖК возродится и меня туда пустят, ради интереса выложу подборку своих фоток за последние 4 года - это ж разные лица!
Анкеты - в принципе, почему нет? От лжи мы не застрахованы, но откровенное пренебрежение правилами обычно заметно сразу.

Что касается обязательности лица - вот на Кураевском так, например. Правда там нет обязательности аватары.

----------


## Kamini dasi

+108 ко всему, что написал Ямуначарья.
Поэтому я и предлагаю анкету. Это и лучше, чем обязательная фотография, и гуманнее.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я знаю и Веда Прию, и Двиджати Пуджаку в реальной жизни, но никогда не узнала бы их по этим аватарам.


Ну вот,а я всегда с надеждой,что пригодится знать хоть чуть преданных.Я некоторых узнавала.Югала прити например узнала,Найка наянанвиту ...Тётя Катя меня узнала.Всё таки кого то узнаёшь,не всех ,но всё же.

----------


## Kamini dasi

> Ой, а я Вас не знаю. Давайте познакомимся когда увидимся в следующий раз?


Мы знакомились и несколько раз сталкивались, просто меня обычно мало кто запоминает, у меня лицо такое. Это ничего) Например, пару лет назад в Маяпуре Вы спасли меня, вернув мне напоясный кошелек, который я потеряла, а в новогоднюю ночь я спрашивала Вас, что это за "шапка" с алым ожерельем стоит на алтаре рядом с Нрисимхой (воплощение лотосных стоп Господа, санскрит забыла)) 
Двиджати пуджака меня тоже наверняка не помнит, хотя прожив три года в Украине, я не вылезала с его лекций.

----------


## Darshana

> Поэтому я и предлагаю анкету. Это и лучше, чем обязательная фотография, и гуманнее.


Согласна с предыдущим оратором friends

К примеру, на сайте учеников Госвами Махараджа при регистрации обязательно надо заполнять анкету, в которой помимо стандартных есть следущие пункты:

Дикша гуру: 	
Дата инициации: 	
Служение: 	

Эта информация будет полезна как для более тесного знакомства участников форума между собой так и для эффективной модерации.

Я за анкету. smilies

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Ну не знаю...

*1. Проблемная внешность (косоглазие, шрамы, пигментные пятна и пр.)*
Не бывает некрасивых лиц, бывает мало фотошопа. Я уже предлагала свою помощь всем желающим.

*2. Не желание провоцировать вожделение у противоположного пола.* 
И по улице в паранже ходим, ага.

*3. Нетипичная внешность. Например, мне встречались преданные, которые стеснялись принадлежности их тела к монголоидной расе.* 
Мы не есть это тело.

*4. Пожилой возраст. Увы, нередко случается, что с пожилыми мало кто хочет общаться.*
По моим наблюдениям, пожилой возраст - скорее плюс. По умолчанию будут относиться более уважительно.

Что касается имени духовного учителя - некоторые считают (ссылаясь, кажется, на ХБВ), что имя духовного учителя нельзя раскрывать. А дата инициации... Свежи еще в моей памяти воспоминания когда правоту в споре определяли не шастрами, а оной датой. Смысл?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Мы знакомились и несколько раз сталкивались, просто меня обычно мало кто запоминает, у меня лицо такое. Это ничего) Например, пару лет назад в Маяпуре Вы спасли меня, вернув мне напоясный кошелек, который я потеряла, а в новогоднюю ночь я спрашивала Вас, что это за "шапка" с алым ожерельем стоит на алтаре рядом с Нрисимхой (воплощение лотосных стоп Господа, санскрит забыла))


Ага, помню оба случая  :smilies:  Вы когда меня тогда на мангала-арати спросили, я обратила внимание, что лицо знакомое - но где виделись вспомнить не смогла.
И Вы, кстати, тоже совершенно не похожи на свою аватару  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> И Вы, кстати, тоже совершенно не похожи на свою аватару


 Да похожа она-вылитая Камини

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У меня вообще было желание зарегестрироваться каким нибудь Фёдором Михайловичем 57 летним  и пургу гнать.Но потом передумала что-то.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Мы не есть это тело.


Проблема только в одном - что мы _все_ верим в это лишь отчасти (и я, и Вы, полагаю, говорите "я болею", "моя фотография" и т.п.)

И поскольку мы все все же частично обусловлены обратной верой, существует традиция, позволяющая избегать причинения ненужных страданий другим личностям. По крайней мере мы можем попытаться действовать подобным образом.

"Что касается имени духовного учителя - некоторые считают (ссылаясь, кажется, на ХБВ), что имя духовного учителя нельзя раскрывать."

Да, в большинстве ситуаций есть смысл скрывать имя своего Гуру. Если наш собеседник, узнав имя нашего Гуру тотчас искренне не прославит его, это может в какой-то степени уменьшить нашу веру в гуру, что есть величайшая потеря.

"1. Проблемная внешность (косоглазие, шрамы, пигментные пятна и пр.)
Не бывает некрасивых лиц, бывает мало фотошопа. Я уже предлагала свою помощь всем желающим."

Допустим, что преданный с описанными проблемами действительно воспользуется услугами Фотошопа. А потом он поедет на фестиваль, где фотошопа уже не будет. Как он будет себя чувствовать, когда его будут узнавать?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

-108
Это все не причины. Категорически не причины. Высосано из пальца, суетливо шныряющего по страницам шастр в поиске оправдательных строк в защиту телесной концепции, которая заставляет придавать слишком большое значение своей святой неприкосновенности. А апардхи это у нас как водится, чуть что, сразу апарадхи, но это уже даже не пошло. Смысл фото не в том, чтобы была возможность судить по внешности (судить можно и по отсутствию внешности, если уж на то пошло), как такое может прийти в голову? Смысл в том, чтобы дать возможность а равной степени всем проявить открытость, и не важно как ты выглядишь - ты вайшнав, и коенчно должен расчитывать на уважительное и любящее отношение других вайшнавов. Если ты скрываешь свое тело, значит ты думаешь, что имеешь дело с негодяями, способными тебя проклясть, или наоборот, сам имеешь недоброжелательные мотивы. В общем, я вижу, как сильно влияние всех этих современных ложных идей о чести и достоинстве, о непререкаемом праве представлять себя тем, кем ты не являешься, создавать образ материального успеха, чтобы скрыть свои комлексы и мнимые недостатки, о праве придумывать все новые и новые причины для обид ради привлечения к себе всеобщего внимания. Но я искренне не принимаю, когда этому всему приписывают духовное и вайшнавское значение. Это действительно философский вопрос. Я противник фотошопа, и противник отрицания своей внешности, каковой бы она ни была. Спряташись от других, от себя не спрячешься.

----------


## Kamini dasi

Я едина в множестве лиц biggrin1
Вот и говорю, это лицо такое, оно у меня разное бывает. Я и сама точно не знаю, какое оно)

Про инициации - понятное дело, что на старшинство особо не влияют и не аргумент...
Но это хотя бы сможет помочь отличить совсем новичка от давнишнего преданного. Это же два разных разговора, в любом случае. Какой-то ореол уже обозначится, а дальше уже - смирение, терпение и собственное воспитание... которых может и не случиться, конечно... но официальный вайшнавский этикет не отменяли пока, и главное - это все равно будет помогать модераторам.

как-то так...

----------


## Наталья А.

> Я знаю и Веда Прию, и Двиджати Пуджаку в реальной жизни, но никогда не узнала бы их по этим аватарам.


Я Ведаприю узнала бы лишь потому, что видела много её изображений, которые попадаются на фотографиях из жизни московской общины. smilies Двиджати Пуджаку пр. точно не узнала бы никогда biggrin1 (хотя много уже наслышана от днепропетровских преданных - много хорошего smilies). 
Если честно, когда человек долго скрывает своё лицо, а ты с ним общаешься продолжительное время, то у меня возникает искушение всеми правдами и неправдами достать его фото. Особенно когда это касается служения и особенно когда там замешаны деньги. Очень уж хочется видеть, с кем вообще имеешь дело. И такая скрытность вызывает тревогу у меня, если честно.
Так что, старшие преданные, не удивляйтесь потом, если Ваши фото за спиной будут распространять. sorry

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Очень уж хочется видеть, с кем вообще имеешь дело.
> Так что, старшие преданные, не удивляйтесь потом, если Ваши фото за спиной будут распространять. sorry


 Точно точно.И даже наоборот выйдет,кто больше скрывается,того и охото поглядеть.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Допустим, что преданный с описанными проблемами действительно воспользуется услугами Фотошопа. А потом он поедет на фестиваль, где фотошопа уже не будет. Как он будет себя чувствовать, когда его будут узнавать?


Если честно, я не думала, что мужчины могут быть озабочены такими вещами. smilies Даже я не озабочена, хотя тоже не уверена, как бы меня воспринимали со всеми моими "недостатками". biggrin1 Как ты себя чувствуешь сам, так тебя и воспринимают. Во время живого общения включаются другие механизмы, потому что мы действительно душа, и её энергия проходит сквозь некрасивое тело. smilies

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А как ему ехать на фестивать? Ведь у него же великая тайна и такая большая ответственность, которую никак нельзя никому раскрывать - его такое особенное, такое важное лицо.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Если честно, когда человек долго скрывает своё лицо, а ты с ним общаешься продолжительное время, то у меня возникает искушение всеми правдами и неправдами достать его фото. Особенно когда это касается служения и особенно когда там замешаны деньги. Очень уж хочется видеть, с кем вообще имеешь дело. И такая скрытность вызывает тревогу у меня, если честно.


Это уже оффтоп, однако напомню, что внешность обманчива. Может быть красавица (красавец), и глаза такие честные-честные, и улыбка такая открытая-открытая... а человек себе на уме. И наоборот - мрачная перекошенная рожа может при близком знакомстве оказаться честной, доброй и благородной (это я не про себя, если что  :smilies: ).

А "изображения Ведаприи" это звучит, да...

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

"Смысл в том, чтобы дать возможность а расной степени всем проявить открытость"

Полагаю, что "дать возможность в разной степени всем проявить открытость" - это как раз возможность выбора, а не принуждение предъявить документы.

Что касается: "Если ты скрываешь свое тело, значит ты думаешь, что имеешь дело с негодяями, способными тебя проклясть, или наоборот, сам имеешь недоброжелательные мотивы. ", это стереотипы. Если не ... , то не (взрослый, мужик, джигит и пр.) Я бы не стал перекладывать мирские стереотипы на сферу вайшнавских стандартов общения. Тем более в столь категоричной форме.

----------


## Darshana

> Если честно, я не думала, что мужчины могут быть озабочены такими вещами.  Даже я не озабочена, хотя тоже не уверена, как бы меня воспринимали со всеми моими "недостатками".  Как ты себя чувствуешь сам, так тебя и воспринимают. В время живого общения включаются другие механизмы, потому что мы действительно душа, и её энергия проходит сквозь некрасивое тело.


smilies smilies
Я, кстати, тоже хотела написать, что мне, к примеру, понятны чувства матаджи которые беспокоятся за свою внешность, или из чувства скромности не хотят, чтобы их разглядывали, или устали от "женихов", но мне не понятно почему мужчины не хотят разместить фото.smilies Мне почему-то казалась, что для них это не проблема.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> А как ему ехать на фестивать? Ведь у него же великая тайна и такая большая ответственность, которую никак нельзя никому раскрывать - его такое особенное, такое важное лицо.


Похоже, что вы не поняли, о чем речь, Вриндавана Чандра прабху. Речь шла о людях с дефектами внешности.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> "Смысл в том, чтобы дать возможность а расной степени всем проявить открытость"
> 
> Полагаю, что "дать возможность в разной степени всем проявить открытость" - это как раз возможность выбора, а не принуждение предъявить документы.
> 
> Что касается: "Если ты скрываешь свое тело, значит ты думаешь, что имеешь дело с негодяями, способными тебя проклясть, или наоборот, сам имеешь недоброжелательные мотивы. ", это стереотипы. Если не ... , то не (взрослый, мужик, джигит и пр.) Я бы не стал перекладывать мирские стереотипы на сферу вайшнавских стандартов общения. Тем более в столь категоричной форме.


Вайшнавские стандарты не предполагают сокрытие лица от других. Мы стрываем более интимные части тела, а лица служат общению.  А сокрытие лица и оправдание этого проистекает из других стандартов. Это как раз и есть стереотипы, причем очень стерео и очень типы

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

"Вайшнавские стандарты не предполагают сокрытие лица от других."

Да в том то и дело, что нет таких стандартов. Чему подтверждением служат многие десятки вайшнавских форумов. Впрочем, если Вы могли бы обосновать свою точку зрения на данный вопрос, мне было бы интересно послушать Вашу аргументацию.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Всё таки можно понять,если сильный дефект  лица.Наверное не стоит  приставать с аватарой к таким людям.Мало ли что бывает.После аварии  шрамы или  ещё чего.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Похоже, что вы не поняли, о чем речь, Вриндавана Чандра прабху. Речь шла о людях с дефектами внешности.


 Это вы не поняли, мне кажется. Красивое лицо или некрасивое - это одно и то же с точки зрения телесной одержимости. Не надо скрывать внешность в обществе вашнавов, хоть на фото, хоть в жизни. Внешность не имеет столь большого значения, если есть более высокие цели. А они у нас есть.

----------


## Darshana

> Похоже, что вы не поняли, о чем речь, Вриндавана Чандра прабху. Речь шла о людях с дефектами внешности.


Таких не много среди нас. И мне кажется не стоит равнять правила под исключения.
Я давно хотела написать. Это не применительно к Вашей позиции Ямуначарья прабху.

Мне кажется не стоит все усложнять всевозможными если. Если дефект, если муж, если нет фотошопа и т.д. 
Есть несомненная польза от открытого общения на форуме. Мне кажется это очевидно. Все нормальные люди, которые пришли сюда за общением хотят этого. Этим правилом мы хотим создать условия для такого общения. В этом контексте то, что администрация форума просит от пользователей  проявить открытость является следствием этой цели. Понимая это, все те кто хочет того же ( адекватного общения) должны сделать шаг на встречу. 
Те кто хочет, но не может из-за "если" нужно просто написать и объяснить. Среди администрации вменяемые люди, которые всегда идут на встречу. И все... Не надо никаких искуственных сложностей. Надо видеть цель и не возводить ненужных преград демагогии..

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Это вы не поняли, мне кажется. Красивое лицо или некрасивое - это одно и то же с точки зрения телесной одержимости. Не надо скрывать внешность в обществе вашнавов, хоть на фото, хоть в жизни. Внешность не имеет столь большого значения, если есть более высокие цели. А они у нас есть.


Я уже писал выше:

"Проблема только в одном - что мы _все_ верим в это лишь отчасти (и я, и Вы, полагаю, говорите "я болею", "моя фотография" и т.п.)

И поскольку мы все все же частично обусловлены обратной верой, существует традиция, позволяющая избегать причинения ненужных страданий другим личностям. По крайней мере мы можем попытаться действовать подобным образом."

Телесная обусловленность де факто существует. И этикет (как в вайшнавском, так и в ведическом обществе) строился исходя из реально существующей обусловленности (чтобы не причинять реальные страдания), а не из теоретического (в существенной степени) знания, что все люди ни есть тело.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Внешность не имеет столь большого значения, если есть более высокие цели. А они у нас есть.


 Вот интересно получается: внешность не имеет большого значения, однако сколько внимания уделено ей в этой теме. 
Уже который день идут бои за открытость и доверительность общения на форуме. По моим наблюдениям, чем сильнее давление на человека, тем сильнее у него желание извернуться. А это ну никак не способствует открытости и доверительности в общении. ИМХО.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Всё таки можно понять,если сильный дефект  лица.Наверное не стоит  приставать с аватарой к таким людям.Мало ли что бывает.После аварии  шрамы или  ещё чего.


Да. Приставать не надо. namaste
Кстати, Вриндавана Чандра пр. на своём видео совсем был непохож на своё фото. Это я не к вопросу о дефектах, а вообще. biggrin1 (На видео, кстати, лучше - живее как-то все.)
Вот сегодня смотрела лекцию Чарудешны пр. Если просто по фото - то одно впечатление, но когда видишь, как человек реагирует на людей, как общается с ними - совсем другое.

----------


## Kamini dasi

Ямуначарья говорит не про мужчин, беспокоящихся о внешности, а про людей в целом и про то, что мы не должны жестко требовать от всех сразу понимания того, что мы не есть это тело. и действий в соответствии с этим. Мы проповедуем это, но давление - это не проповедь. Мы не тоталитарная секта, в конце концов.
Насилие здесь ни к чему, оно ни к чему не приведет, ей-богу. У всех разные ситуации и разный уровень. Позицию к матаджи "вы не воюете с мужем по поводу фотографий и поэтому вам не место на форуме кришна.ру" я не знаю даже как назвать. 
Мы пришли сюда и опять все переругались. Опять нужна ВС. Я была зарегистрирована здесь, но почти не писала пять лет. Наверное, это была правильная линия поведения.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> "Вайшнавские стандарты не предполагают сокрытие лица от других."
> 
> Да в том то и дело, что нет таких стандартов. Чему подтверждением служат многие десятки вайшнавских форумов. Впрочем, если Вы могли бы обосновать свою точку зрения на данный вопрос, мне было бы интересно послушать Вашу аргументацию.


Т.е. я как бы чушь тут всякую до сих пор излагал, да? По умолчанию лица вайшнавы никогда не скрывали друг от друга при общении, не было таких примеров в нашей традиции. Это из другой традиции. Если уж мы столнулись с этим феноменом теперь, в виде многочисленных вайшавских форумов, где сокрытие лица возмодится в ранг свободы воли, то хотелось бы тоже услышать этому подтверждение на основе опыта вайшнавских сообществ прошлого. Аналогом чего это может быть в прошлом? Может быть женщинам мужья-вайшнавы не разрешали показывать лица никому? Или другие примеры? Речь с моей стороны идет не о праве скрывать, а о праве находится в открытом обществе, которое не может быть открытым, если это целенонаправленно узаконенный маскарад. Есть тенденция - скрывать лица на форумах, и это превращает форумы в маскарад, где очень проблематично общаться на достойном уровне, т.к. то и дело подрывают веру в общество люди, выдающие себя за корифеев преданного служения, но между тем делающие тайну из своей реальной жизни.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я понимаю, что мои доводы и старания бесполезны, все равно все это обернется какой-нибудь очередной подменой в умах других людей. Но, без всяких споров, я вам просто гарантирую, что если в правилах прописать фото, то форум станет на порядок приличнее и качественнее, он не потеряет количественно, не будет никаких обид. По поводу насилия, давления и обид я особво подчеркну. Правила для того и нужны, чтобы избжать давления. Человек сам выбирает. Если он выбирает отказ - то никто его не заставляет. Но с другой стороны, новый форум мог бы оказаться весьма заманчивым и образцовым форумом, что само собой бы разрешало все противоречия относительно фото. Это бы уже не казалось непреодолимым препятствием. Но мы тут так и будем общаться с рисунками, а не с реальными людьми. И поэтому форум будет во многом суррогатным, что наверное соответсвует потребностям большинства

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Телесная обусловленность де факто существует.


Вы не поверите, но я тоже этому очень рад. Но тем не менее мой здравый смысл ссылается на некоторую гипертрофированность современного вайшнавского этикета, уделяющего внимание скорее тому как удержаться в обусловленности, чем как от нее избавиться. Иногда кажется, что обычные люди, не знающие ничего об обусловленности, ведут себя менее обусловленно, не придавая значения разного рода телесным мелочам. Даже среди невайшнавов есть группы приличных людей, где никому и в голову не придет, что кто-то их будет оценивать не по их внутреннему настрою и осмысленным действиям, а по дефектам на теле.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как вам моя новая аватарка? На всякий случай - там коровы, а не кабанчики.


На порядок лучше. Спасибо. Но при случае, если найдете свое хорошее фото, будет еще лучше. Живу с надеждой на это лучшее будущее.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Очевидно уже, что 100%-ной персонализации достичь не удастся. Давление на людей тоже контр-продуктивно и создает ненужное напряжение. Аргументация неистощима. Давайте же хотя бы стремиться к максимальной персонализации, как математический лимит вечно стремится к бесконечности, но не достигает ее по причине недосягаемости. В конце концов, совершенство недостижимо, т.к. оно не статично. Наше совершенство состоит в постоянном стремлении к совершенству. Тех, кто не ставит аватарки или ставит те, которые по своим внутренним причинам не одобряет администрация, мы предупреждаем и в случае непослушания удаляем. То есть, администрация сохраняет за собой право на Face-Control. Адекватных людей, но по своим уважительным причинам скрывющим свою внешность, мы принимаем без проблем. Пусть они будут нашим почетным меньшинством для разнообразия. Но хотелось бы, чтобы хотя бы подавляющее число участников действовало от своего первого лица. ХАУ, я все сказал.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Очевидно уже, что 100%-ной персонализации достичь не удастся. Давление на людей тоже контр-продуктивно и создает ненужное напряжение. Аргументация неистощима. Давайте же хотя бы стремиться к максимальной персонализации, как математический лимит вечно стремится к бесконечности, но не достигает ее по причине недосягаемости. В конце концов, совершенство недостижимо, т.к. оно не статично. Наше совершенство состоит в постоянном стремлении к совершенству. Тех, кто не ставит аватарки или ставит те, которые по своим внутренним причинам не одобряет администрация, мы предупреждаем и в случае непослушания удаляем. То есть, администрация сохраняет за собой право на Face-Control. Адекватных людей, но по своим уважительным причинам скрывющим свою внешность, мы принимаем без проблем. Пусть они будут нашим почетным меньшинством для разнообразия. Но хотелось бы, чтобы хотя бы подавляющее число участников действовало от своего первого лица. ХАУ, я все сказал.


Ну вот, хорошо, решение принято. Значит договорились.
Но в пользу этого самого фото-большинства я приведу свой излюбленный пример, который для меня расставляет все по своим местам очень часто. Если мы говорим о проповеди (а значит и об общении тоже). 

Возьмем для примера такую проповедь - распространение книг на улице. Кто-то настолько предан ли, честолюбив ли, что хочет заниматься именно ей. Он приходит к санкиртанщикам и говорит, возьмите меня с собой, дайте стопку книг, я тоже хочу. Приезжают они на какую-нибудь площадь Чапаева, выходят из машины с книгами, смотрят - а этот преданный вдруг зачем-то завязывает лицо повязкой (не будем говорить надевает черный чулок на голову). Все санкиртанщики в расерянности, - ну не ожидали просто такого интересного хода... Пару секунд думают, а потом и говорят: "А зачем это? Ты чего-то боишься или это какая-то хитрость?" А он отвечает "Ну в этом городе меня все знают, не хочу, чтобы узнавали". Не-е-е-е,  - говорят ему санкиртанщики, это не прокатывает, снимай шарфик. "А тогда может вы не заметили - но у меня все лицо в шрамах" - приводит другой довод он. "Да как-то не замечали... ну ладно, если думаешь, что скрывать свои шрамы, это лучше будет, чем не скрывать их, - попробуй!". 

Акт второй

По улице идет человек с замотанным лицом, он несет стопку книг и пытается остановить по встречной полосе кого-нибудь. Я (голос за кадром) как раз шел по той встречной полосе. Неожиданно кто-то с завязанным лицом на манер французского революционера преградил мне дорогу. Я от растерянности, не зная как на то реагировать, остановился и инстинктивно потянулся во внутренний карман за травматическим пистолетом. "Уважаемый, - говорит мне революционер - купи это волшебную книгу у меня, и будешь дальше счастливо жить!". Я тем времене нащупал рукоятку и почувствовал некоторую уверенность внутри, как раз в той области, где пистолет. Мои мысли приобрели большую ясность, и даже возникли встречные предложения к революционеру: "Друг, кем бы ни был, квазимодой или принцем персии, - мне все равно, - но почему бы тебе сначала не снять повязку? А потом поговорим!" - Харе Кришна, - послышалось в ответ, - но мне моя религия позволяет не снимать эту повязку, у нас нет запретов на повязки!  "А почему ты ее надел, какой смысл? Ты хочешь меня напугать? Или, может, хочешь загипнотизировать таким видом? Или ты меня боишься? Недостаточно я для тебя хорош, чтоб разговаривать со мной открыто? И ты хочешь, чтобы я принял вашу религию и тоже надел повязку?" - Ладно, друг, ты ничего не понял в моей религии, я сделал все, что смог, ступай себе с миром, Харе Кришна!

Акт третий
Теперь и я кришнаит! Благодаря той странной встрече (когда в какой-то момент чуть было не застрелил другого кришнаита), я так заинтересовался таинственным кличем "Харе Кришна", что стал выяснять, что же он значил, и вот - теперь я тоже "Харе Кришна"... Но борюсь, борюсь с платками, как могу.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Маска на маске и маской погоняет....

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Вриндавана Чандра прабху, я с интересом ознакомился с Вашей аргументацией, в том числе и c занимательными художественными примерами. 

Я начную немного издалека…

Скажем, человек (будь то вайшнав или карми) пишет другому письмо (бумажное, в конверте). Допустим, это весьма открытый и искренний человек. Вопрос: должен ли он, как человек искренний и открытый, обязательно приложить к письму свою фотографию? Не думаю, это просто не принято. 

Другой пример. Человек написал книгу. Вопрос: должен ли он, как человек искренний и открытый, разместить свое фото на обложке? Ответ: он может это сделать, может не делать, возможны оба варианта (как в кармической, так и в вайшнавской среде), никто ни сочтет его скрытным и неискренним, если он не разместит в книге своего фото (скажем, половина стоящих у меня на полке вайшнавских книг не имеют фотографии автора).

Итак, к чему я веду… Когда кто-то не размещает свою фотографию на форуме, он не _срывает_ свое лицо, он именно не размещает фото. Почему, скажем, в кармическом Интернете никто не посмотрит на него косо? Потому, что сам формат Интернет общения специфичен, он подразумевает свободу предоставления информации о себе. Так уж сложилось, исторически, что общение в Интернете имеет свои особенности, традиции (они могут порождать специфические преимущества и недостатки, однако это отдельный вопрос). Почему в Интернете существует понятие «аватара», заимствованное из санскрита? Потому, что аватара – это альтер эго пользователя, его «экспансия» в кавычках, то, как он самовыражается. И вайшнавское сообщество принимает традиции коммуникаций окружающего общества в той степени, в которой это не противоречит вайшнавской философии, вот и все. 

При этом попытка переложения особенностей общения в Интернете на реальную жизнь выглядит весьма искусственно (завязывание лица платком). Я Вас наверно разочарую, но меня можно увидеть практически на каждом крупном празднике в храме на Динамо, представьте себе, без платка, маски или черных очков.

Если Вы хотите бороться именно со _скрыванием_ чего-либо, я предложил бы Вам заняться не иконоборчеством (я здесь использую слово icon в том смысле, в котором его использует Windows,  а не православные христиане), а, скажем, борьбой с опцией «скрывать свое пребывание на форуме». Впрочем, может не стоит?

В заключение я бы хотел бы сказать, что полностью согласен с позицией Враджендра Кумара прабху:

«Очевидно уже, что 100%-ной персонализации достичь не удастся. Давление на людей тоже контр-продуктивно и создает ненужное напряжение. Аргументация неистощима. Давайте же хотя бы стремиться к максимальной персонализации, как математический лимит вечно стремится к бесконечности, но не достигает ее по причине недосягаемости. В конце концов, совершенство недостижимо, т.к. оно не статично. Наше совершенство состоит в постоянном стремлении к совершенству. Тех, кто не ставит аватарки или ставит те, которые по своим внутренним причинам не одобряет администрация, мы предупреждаем и в случае непослушания удаляем. То есть, администрация сохраняет за собой право на Face-Control. Адекватных людей, но по своим уважительным причинам скрывющим свою внешность, мы принимаем без проблем. Пусть они будут нашим почетным меньшинством для разнообразия. Но хотелось бы, чтобы хотя бы подавляющее число участников действовало от своего первого лица.»

Да, это весьма естественно, призвать преданных разместить на форуме свои настоящие фото. Но если у кого-то есть веские причины этого не делать – любое давление в данном вопросе будет излишним и неоправданным.

----------


## Лена

> борьбой с опцией «скрывать свое пребывание на форуме». Впрочем, может не стоит?
> 
> 
> 
> В заключение я бы хотел бы сказать, что полностью согласен с позицией Враджендра Кумара прабху:
> 
> «Очевидно уже, что 100%-ной персонализации достичь не удастся. Давление на людей тоже контр-продуктивно и создает ненужное напряжение. Аргументация неистощима. Давайте же хотя бы стремиться к максимальной персонализации, как математический лимит вечно стремится к бесконечности, но не достигает ее по причине недосягаемости. В конце концов, совершенство недостижимо, т.к. оно не статично. Наше совершенство состоит в постоянном стремлении к совершенству. Тех, кто не ставит аватарки или ставит те, которые по своим внутренним причинам не одобряет администрация, мы предупреждаем и в случае непослушания удаляем. То есть, администрация сохраняет за собой право на Face-Control. Адекватных людей, но по своим уважительным причинам скрывющим свою внешность, мы принимаем без проблем. Пусть они будут нашим почетным меньшинством для разнообразия. Но хотелось бы, чтобы хотя бы подавляющее число участников действовало от своего первого лица.»
> 
> Да, это весьма естественно, призвать преданных разместить на форуме свои настоящие фото. Но если у кого-то есть веские причины этого не делать – любое давление в данном вопросе будет излишним и неоправданным.


 я согласна тоже ) я люблю позиции ненасилия, великодушия  и принятия чужого мнения ... а то получается заморочка с обеих сторон )
хотя мое мнение, может никому и не интересно )

----------


## Лена

_Без контроля чувств духовный прогресс является иллюзией._

Ямуначарья дас, у вас классная подпись !

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Мне кажется все идет по кругу. Начинаем объяснять друг другу то, что уже давно было перетерто и проглочено. Таков формат, такова специфика и т.д. Это все и так понятно и это уже обсуждалось тридцать тысяч раз даже на нашем форуме. Моя же позиция такова, что вайшнавская специфика вполне может пересилить кармическую, - то, что принято в интернете у карми. Вот и все. Я уверен, что переложить правила открытого лица, принятые в реальной жизни, - на форумское общение - будет нисколько не искусственно на нашем форуме. И чтобы это показать, я утрирую, показывая привычное уже всем "альтерэго" глупостью в обстановке рельных жизненных ситуаций. Я уверен, что для вайшнавов глупо и не уместно скрывать лицо даже на форуме. Лично я к этому отношусь почти так же, как отнесся бы в живом общении. И я уже писал в этой теме, что считаю сравнение форума с письмами или книгами для доказательства своей позиции в нашем конетексте не корректным. Это совершенно разные способы коммуникации. Письма непубличны. А книги безответны. Форум это совершенно отличное явление, которое ближе к реальному общению, нежели к письмам или книгам. Даже само название "форум" происходит из живого формата, где люди собираются вместе, чтобы излагать по очереди свои мысли публично. И пусть кармические интернет-форумы имеют уже свои устоявшиеся традиции, но я думаю, что вашнавское общение сильно деградирует, если эти традиции перенимаются нами на наших форумах. Никакого насилия или давления в этом нет. Это естественные вещи. Насилие состоит как раз в поощрении деградации. В условиях свободных аватарок, как наших альтерэго, общение будет неизменно спускаться на уровень кармических форумов, а то и ниже, - поскольку, как нам известно, есть очень много людей, и даже среди преданных, которые считают этот форум местом, где можно проявить свои скрытые от реальных глаз дурные качества, расслабиться и в каком-то придуманном образе покуражиться и поиздеваться над другими участниками. Это я считаю насилием. А запрет этих проявлений через введение обязательного фото считаю самым настоящим ненасилием.

----------


## Michael

Что-то я не понимаю в этой жизни...
Почти месяц форум не работал. Не знаю как кому, лично мне его очень не хватало.
Наконец-то (Слава Богу) что-то заново появилось - возможно с недоделками, но все же.
И с чего начался новый форум - с очередного выяснения отношений.
Первая тема в разделе "Традиция и современность" - "Ереси, отвергаемые ИССКОН". Что это - борьба за чистоту рядов? Возможно, это нужно для очень серьезно практикующих преданных... Но зачем начинать форум с того, что разъединяет, а не что объединяет?
Самая горячо обсуждаемая тема - обязательность аватара. Лично я считаю, что это просто ошибка - никто не застрахован от того, что завтра на форум зайдет некий Бонифаций Свистоплясович из некоего медвежьего уголка и не поставит удачно стянутую фотографию откуда-нибудь из Интернета. Я не понимаю, для чего нужна эта странная обязаловка - большинство пользователей и так ставят свои реальные фотографии, без всякой обязаловки и без всякого давления со стороны. Весьма спорно, что фото помогает увеличить персонализацию общения - если один человек не знаком с другим лично, то никакие фото не помогут. К тому формат любого форума подразумевает полную открытость - человек говорит между строк о себе все, что он не сказал бы в реальной жизни. В реальной жизни все мы в той или иной мере носим маски - любящей жены, заботливого мужа, внимательного родителя и тому подобное. Форум - вещь полуанонимная, в анонимном общении человек так себя не контролирует, как в реальном мире. И никакая фотография и никакая аватара не поможет опять надеть эту маску.
Вот... Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами однажды нарисовал равносторонний треугольник - вверху Бог, а с двух сдругих сторон два человечка. Чем ближе эта два человчка друг к другу - тем ближе они к Богу. Чем дальше они друга - тем сильнее они отдаляются от Бога. Мораль очень проста - хотите быть ближе к Богу - не ссорьтесь по пустякам.

Извините, если кого ненароком обидел.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Пустяками это было бы, если б не было споров. А между тем проблема не такая пустячная, а особенно если посмотреть, как она проявляется в реальной жизни. Маска и анонимность в открытом обществе несут потенциальную опасность. В реале это выражается особенно остро. Не так давно какое-то европейское правительство всерьез поднимало, и видимо не зря, ту же самую проблему, и это звучало по всему миру. Ввиду реально существующей террористической опасности продолжать разрешать закрывать свои лица становится невозможным. Есть те, для кого это пустяк (но оскорбительно его затрагивать почему-то), а есть такие, кто этот пустяк используют для террора. Раньше нигде в мире не было такой проблемы, все и так ходили без масок, это культурная аксиома, и запрет на маски не имеел до сих пор никакого смысла. Но там, где возникает смешанное мульткультурное общество, возникает необходимость в таких запретах ради безопасности общества. И конечно же находятся те, кто яростно против этого. И конечно это те, кто привык скрывать свое лицо, ничуть не думая о том, какие последствия это несет. Связать отсутствие своего фото на форуме с каким-нибудь идиотским выступлением другого человека, у которого тоже нет фото, - вы почему-то не в состоянии. Может быть потому, что относитесь к форуму вообще как к пустяку. Но между тем интернет становится все актуальнее, он срастается с реальной жизнью, и в нем встают те же самые проблемы, которые существуют в жизни. Неминуемо данные правила идентификации будет ужесточаться в более или менее серьезных интернет сообществах. А пустяковые свободолюбивые форумы станут отстойником для тех, кто все еще хочет такой свободы - среди скрытных, недалеких, недоразвитых, беспринципных людей. Я имею ввиду, что дуступ таких людей там будет если не нормой, то как минимум вечной проблемой. Но решать ее не торопятся те, кто пока либо не понимает, либо не хотят понимать, - они называют это настоящей открытостью.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Господа, давайте все-таки займемся наполнением Форума позитивной информацией. Мне кажется, что это будет более полезным использованием времени в сложившихся условиях. Кажется, что про аватарки уже сказли все, что только можно сказать. Заставить невозможно, можно только вдохновить и показать пример.

----------


## Darshana

На этой положительной ноте тему закрываю. Оффтоп из раздела удален.

----------


## Ekacakra

По вопросу о размещении аватарок прошу администрацию руководствоваться соответствующим пунктом действующих правил  (с предыдущего форума). Персональное фото не обязательно. Что допускается в качестве картинки рассказано в правилах. Поместите сюда, пожалуйста, этот пункт правил.

----------


## Darshana

*Правила форума.*



> 3.3. Устанавливайте аватару - ваше фото (изображение под информацией о вас в сообщениях). После регистрации вы можете установить его в настройках личного профиля. 
> 
> 3.4. Использование для аватар изображений сомнительного или вызывающего характера (эротические фото, изображения животных, монстров, искаженные лица и т.д.) не допускается. Рекомендуется ставить фотографию, являющуюся собственной фотографией, близкой к реальному возрасту. Недопустимо использование изображений и фотографий других личностей - Верховного Господа (в том числе Божеств), полубогов, ачарьев и других спутников Господа, а также духовных учителей. В качестве исключения допускается использование картинок вайшнавской тематики (это именно исключение; пожалуйста, из уважения к собеседникам и администрации форума, ставьте собственную фотографию). 
> 
> Если изображение не одобряется представителем администрации форума, то, по его просьбе, пожалуйста, измените изображение на другое.

----------


## Lalita Sakhi

please,help me to install my avatar.i can't do it!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> please,help me to install my avatar.i can't do it!


Mataji, can you speak or read Russian? All commands in this Forum are in Russian. If you can't how are you going to communicate here?

----------

